# על פני



## .Lola.

שלום לכולם
הייתי רוצה לשאול אם אפשר להשתמש ב"על פני" במובן "מאשר ל-" 
(במורפיקס מצאתי שכן, אבל אני עדיין לא בטוחה.)

זה היה אומר שמשמעות המשפט שלמטה הוא שהיא העדיפה לגשש לאורך הקירות ולא לגעת במעקה.

 "ארבע קומות היא גיששה לאורך קירות מחוררים, *על פני* מעקה אבן שמנוני.“


זה נכון ? תודה​


----------



## ks20495

כנראה שלא ממש הבנת את המשפט, וזאת משום שלמונח "על פני" יש שתי משמעויות:

1. משמעות אחת היא ממש דומה ל"מאשר", אלא שמשתמשים ב"על פני" רק במשפט "להעדיף x *על פני* y". באנגלית:  _to prefer X *over* Y_כמובן שהביטוי הזה לא מופיע במשפט שלך. ואם כן, במשפט שלך, המשמעות של "על פני" לא יכולה להיות "מאשר."

2. משמעות זו היא המשמעות המילולית: "מעל" או "על". זאת המשמעות של "על פני" במשפט שרשמת: המשמעות היא פשוט שידה הייתה "על" המעקה כשהיא גיששה לאורך הקירות.

קל מאוד להתבלבל במקרים כאלה, ולהמציא כל מיני משמעויות שונות. אבל לפעמים התשובה הפשוטה היא התשובה הנכונה!   

אם יש לך איזה שאלות או אם את עדיין לא מבינה, בבקשה לשאול!


----------



## .Lola.

תודה רבה על ההסבר המפורט. בהתחלה הבנתי את המשפט במובן  המילולי ורק אחר כך נהיתי חשדנית ובדקתי במילון. כנראה עליי להקשיב יותר לאינטואיציה שלי אבל לפעמים יש לי צורך לבדוק כל מילה ומילה ואחר כך המשמעות האמיתית יכולה לברוח לי.


----------



## ks20495

> . משמעות אחת היא ממש דומה ל"מאשר", אלא שמשתמשים ב"על פני" רק במשפט "להעדיף x על פני y". באנגלית: To prefer x over y



פשוט רציתי להבהיר לך ש"על פני" (בביטוי זה) דומה למונח "יותר מאשר".

"מאשר" (או בקיצור מִשֶּ) תמיד בא אחרי "יותר".

המשמעות של "מאשר" עצמו הוא זהה לזאת של "מן" או "מ", אלא שאחרי "מאשר" או "מש" בא משפט ואחרי "מן" או "מ" בא שם-עצם.


----------



## OsehAlyah

ks20495 said:


> אם יש לך איזה שאלות או אם את עדיין לא מבינה, בבקשה לשאול!


Hi KS.

I was hoping you could explain how the last two words in the above sentence translate into English.
I'm having trouble with the verb being in the infinitive form. 

Thanks.


----------



## ks20495

"בבקשה לשאול" means "please ask." "בבקשה תשאל/י" means the same thing.

The infinitive can be used as an imperative after "בבקשה" and after "לא".

!אל תיגע! = לא לגעת = Don't touch!


----------



## OsehAlyah

ks20495 said:


> "בבקשה לשאול" means "please ask." "בבקשה תשאל/י" means the same thing.
> 
> The infinitive can be used as an imperative after "בבקשה" and after "לא".
> 
> !אל תיגע! = לא לגעת = Don't touch!


Ahhhh OK. So it's a special case for those two words. Interesting how this rule makes sense for לא but looks so awkward with בבקשה.

Thank you KS for the explanation.


----------



## ks20495

There are other uses of the infinitive in Hebrew that don't correspond to the infinite in English.

But, I think those are the only two cases where the infinite is used as an imperative.

(Also, you can say "נא לשאול" - same as "בבקשה לשאול".)


----------



## OsehAlyah

ks20495 said:


> There are other uses of the infinitive in Hebrew that don't correspond to the infinite in English.
> 
> But, I think those are the only two cases where the infinite is used as an imperative.
> 
> (Also, you can say "נא לשאול" - same as "בבקשה לשאול".)


Thank you so much KS. I learned something new today, that I had not seen before. 

שלום וברך
שבוע טוב


----------



## .Lola.

גם אני מודה לך על כל ההסברים המפורטים. מאוד עזרת לי ks
תודה


----------

